# help! Teacher apprectiation gifts for co-op teachers



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in charge of the co-op end of the year celebration, and I have to come up with an inexpensive, but nice gift for all of our teachers. (At the moment we have 12, I think?) So any ideas? I'm sort of stumped.

Thanks for the help,
Cindyc.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Gift certificates to book stores? Kind of boring, but all teachers appreciate books. Maybe with a little notebook/pad of paper gift set wrapped with it?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have given plain white Tshirts along with a pack of fabric markers as gifts. The students can then write or draw on the shirt. If you have a bit more money, get a plain white table cloth, and same thing....write on it with fabric markers. Or once we used a plain white sheet...and another time we colored white pillow cases for a gift. 

Be sure to wash the item to be colored ahead of time so it will take the fabric color better.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

hey we can share ideas 
I run our do too - and get to appreciate staff, students and employers too - ACK

we get potted flowers for centre pieces and have a draw for them at the end of the event
we have other prizes people can choose from too - things that go fast include 
journals, chocolates, pens, little cute things from the dollar store - like clips, and frames

I have included gift certificates for coffee places (Tim's up here), bookstores, but ven at $10 I can't do many as my budget needs to work out to $2 a person max 

people really like the draw - come up for your prize thing - they get very passionate about what they want too


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

brody said:


> hey we can share ideas
> I run our do too - and get to appreciate staff, students and employers too - ACK
> 
> we get potted flowers for centre pieces and have a draw for them at the end of the event
> ...


Now I *like* that idea! A drawing! Makes it where you can have a few nicer things.  I also like the tee shirt idea! Actually all the ideas have been good!
Thanks and keep them coming. Might put a little of all of it in the drawing. 
Cindyc.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

yah I'm going to steal ideas too 

I love the idea of tableclothes that can be decorated ... using that one for sure - just not sure how yet


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

One year, we made up gift baskets from the parents. I gave bars of soap, someone made homemade bread, several made cookies, brownies etc., there were a couple of craft items and we had donations of coupons from some of the local restaurants (mostly buy one get one free type thing). I think someone got the baskets at the dollar store, so there was very little money spent on these.

Potted plants are another nice gift, but do tend to get a bit expensive. 
Dawn


----------



## On the path (Feb 2, 2009)

How about you take a picture of all the kids together holding a sign that says Thank You , frame it and have the kids either sign the matting (around the picture, you can get them at Big Lots or Walmart fairly cheap) or the frame itself ( you can get large wooden frames at Michaels).


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

On the path said:


> How about you take a picture of all the kids together holding a sign that says Thank You , frame it and have the kids either sign the matting (around the picture, you can get them at Big Lots or Walmart fairly cheap) or the frame itself ( you can get large wooden frames at Michaels).


We did something like that for the church where we meet. I think that this or the T-Shirts, or some combination of that is probably the way to go in future years, but for this year, we need something more ready made because of time!

Cindy


----------

